# Project Canax350



## devdev (20/7/14)

As some of you may know from the Cana thread I had to return mine due to an 'on going fire issue'.

@Cape vaping supplies was able to organise me a replacement, and was not required to send my old one in - he had tried to fix it, but it was not possible.

When he shipped my new one to me, I asked him to ship me the carcass of my first unit, so I could fiddle with my SX350.

I present to you, Project Canax350....


1. Material removed from the case to fit the SX350 screen


2. SX350 in place, with 18650 in sled. Tight fit, but no need to cut into case. Just needed to trim a tiny bit of glue off each side of the SX350 chip


3. The SX350 chip showing through the window - rough cut out.


4. Powering up the SX350 - Hello YH!



5. Better view of the screen


6. SX350 Logo!


7. Another view of the window after first run with a cutting wheel on my fDremel


8. Window tidied up



I finished off the window with a file, to get everything much cleaner.

Next up I need to find a few square centimetres of one-way film, to place in the perspex piece I have to go between the window in the case and the SX350.

Not sure where I will find that, and I have a busy week coming up, so will be a while before I can get back to this

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## devdev (20/7/14)

A better pic of the window. Could probably use a little more work, but it will do for now




Realistically if this actually works out, I may order another Cana case from Fasttech and redo this, so that it looks a lot better

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/14)

We have 2 that were faulty that we are doing the same with


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

Great effort @devdev 
For the uninformed, other than the extra 5W, does that chip run the full power range even for a low ohm coil?


----------



## JakesSA (20/7/14)

If I may .. the SX350 has step down capabilities, 1V - 9.5V is the stated spec. So theoretically a 0.3 Ohm coil can be fired all the way down to 5W which is the stated minimum on the spec sheet.

PS: Will also fire all the way up to 50W .. or 80W on bypass.


----------



## annemarievdh (20/7/14)

Nicely done @devdev.


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

devdev said:


> As some of you may know from the Cana thread I had to return mine due to an 'on going fire issue'.
> 
> @Cape vaping supplies was able to organise me a replacement, and was not required to send my old one in - he had tried to fix it, but it was not possible.
> 
> ...


 
Plastic: you can source at: http://www.maizey.co.za/ They have branches in all the major cities all over South Africa


----------



## Paulie (20/7/14)

very nice danny! caint wait to hear how she vapes!


----------



## MarkK (20/7/14)

Upgrade being released on the 30th  
fires 0.1 resistance and up to i believe 60 or 80 watts (unconfirmed final amount)


----------



## BansheeZA (20/7/14)

This is exactly what I want to do in the future when I have some spare cash. Dna chip won't work for me as I need low watts and voltage stepdown 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/7/14)

Well done @devdev!
Genius idea


----------

